# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Plotseling extreme haaruitval

## Bobby

Hai, 

ik heb in korte tijd op een ongezonde manier vrij veel gewicht verloren. Ik eet nu al maanden weer gezond, maar heb sinds ongeveer 6 weken heel erg haaruitval. Honderden haren per dag. Slik nu 3 weken vitamine B tabletten, maar er komt maar geen einde aan... 
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Blijft de haaruitval maar doorgaan, of stopt het op een gegeven moment? Ik zit er echt heel erg mee, de helft van mijn haar is gewoon eruit gevallen en het gaat maar door. Begin echt op de hoofdhuid te kijken zeg maar 

Groetjes,
Bobby

----------


## Gast89

Hi!

Ben je al langs je huisarts gegaan? Een nicht van mij heeft ook last gehad van veel haaruitval. Toen bleek dat ze hoofdhuidinfectie heeft opgelopen, van de huisarts kreeg ze een zalfje die helpt haaruitval tegen te gaan. Om welke zalfje het was weet ik niet precies. Ikzelf heb ook last van haaruitval, maar dan niet extreem zoals bij jou het geval. Ik neem wel vitamine B van het merk Zonnebloem, en dat help wel. Het heeft wel effect. Ik heb sinsdien weinig last van haaruitval.

----------

